# Cad West Jets - first timers



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Had a great day up there yesterday, met up with mates. Had a great laugh all day long and will definitely be returning soon! :thumb:

#1 - stunning view of the lake early morning










#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10









#11









#12 - 1/320 Hawk, will try slower next time









#13 - Low Alphajet









Cheers!
drew


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Some great pics there


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice set


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh, now that's some cracking shots.

Did any Hercs come through?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers chaps!

No Hercs, they were out in the area and was hoping they'd drop but no shows. There was another squadron of 3 tonkas high up but they didn't drop either. Good day tho


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Great Stuff Fella I am off up there in a Few Weeks :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Not jelous not jelous..... Great pictures I want to go it certainly looks worth the drive out, how long were they flying for on the time table it makes out its just for 1 hour.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks - I was there from 8:30am to about half 6 in the evening, odds and sods all day. Probably adds up to less than five minutes of plane 'viewing' time lol


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

This is only an hour from me and quite regularly drive over the one part of the loop while going to the coast. 
Great to see the planes fly over


----------

